# deer creek with pic's



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

[attachment=1:2gf2w123]imagejpeg_2.jpg[/attachment:2gf2w123][attachment=2:2gf2w123]imagejpeg_4.jpg[/attachment:2gf2w123][attachment=3:2gf2w123]imagejpeg_3.jpg[/attachment:2gf2w123]After a good day at deer creek last time. We figure why not take kids with us got out on the lake by 8 ish and fished till 11:30 ish it was slower then the other day but we was helping the kids alot collin hooked one good brown he didnt want to touch we caught about 50 to 60 total in the 3 1/2 hours and we had enough kept a limit for the smoker a few was 20inch good few hour

the little brat shot his deer this week to 12 years old with his bow[attachment=0:2gf2w123]311726_4431454270321_978415271_n.jpg[/attachment:2gf2w123]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a pretty good trip to DC. How deep are they right now?

That's cool that your boy got his deer.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

You the Man, and you got to sleep in too. That Deer at his age is great, he should be hooked on Fishing and hunting by now. I was at DC this morning and the fish cleaning station was one busy place with lots of happy face's.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice job again!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time congrats to you guys. 8)


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

I should have gone to DC. Instead I decided to go try Rockport. What a mistake!!!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

wow, great post.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad he got a hair cut


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

yea he was shaggy and school started


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Hell of a post. Way to lighten this place up. Been wondering if you are fishing with the hunt around.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

tye dye twins said:


> Hell of a post. Way to lighten this place up. Been wondering if you are fishing with the hunt around.


+1......great work DD1U.....you sure know how to catch em! Thanks for posting!


----------

